# Nymphaea stellata



## Teichforum.info (4. Dez. 2005)

Hi.

Ist Nymphaea stellata eine einfach zu pflegende Seerose oder eher schwierig.

Hab zur Zeit eine im Aquarium, die jetzt auch eine Blüte treibt. Da sie aber mit ihren Schwimmblättern die andere Pflanen auf dauer zu sehr beschattet wollte ich sie zu mindest im Sommer in den Teich setzen aber nur wenn sie sich dafür eignet. An sonsten bleibt sie wahrscheinlich im Aquarium.

Ist sie denn ein Nachtblüher oder ein Tagblüher?



Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Mirko,

Nymphaea stellata ist umgetauft worden und heisst jetzt korrekt Nymphaea nouchali. Eigentlich sollte es eine leicht zu pflegende Art sein, denn sie war die allererste die in Nordeuropa im Freiland zur Blüte gebracht wurde - aber bei mir versagt sie in den letzten Jahren total. Es kann sein, dass die echte Art im Moment nicht auf dem Markt erhältlich ist und ich deswegen die Misserfolge habe - aber dann hast Du vermutlich auch nicht die echte Art. 

Es ist übrigens eine tagblühende Seerose. 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Dez. 2005)

Hi Werner.

Danke für deine Antwort.

Hab mich noch mal im Internet nach den Blüten umgeschaut.
Irgendwie komme ich jetzt ins zweifeln ob es wirklich Nymphaea nouchali (stellata) ist.

Die Blätter meiner Seerose haben gezackte Ränder, sind hellgrün mit rötlichen Flecken, so wie hier auf dem Bild
http://www.aqua-work-group.com/galeria/doce/plantas/plantas1/6.jpg

Auf dem Bild soll aber Nymphaea zenkeri abgebildet sein.
N. zenkeri wird dort als Nymphaea __ lotus "zenkeri" bezeichnet, also nur eine Form von N. lotus???

Sind denn die Blätter von Nymphaea nouchali überhaupt gezackt?

Mir wurde sie jedenfalls als Nymphaea stellata (fürs Aquarium) verkauft.


Wiederum sind auf manchen Bildern die Blätter von N. lotus auch gezackt, meine aber wieder nicht. Sind also die Blätter von N. lotus auch gezackt.


Und was ist den Nymphaea micrantha, hat die auch was mit N. lotus zu tun? Wir bei eBay auch als Tigerlotus bezeichnet.


Sorry, für die vielen Fragen aber ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt.


Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Mirco,

die Blätter von N. __ lotus sind gezackt, wenn bei Deiner die Schwimmblätter nicht gezackt sind, dürfte es keine N. lotus, sondern eine andere Art sein.

Hat Deine lotus schonmal geblüht? Ist ein Nachtblüher!

Ob N. micrantha etwas mit N. lotus zu tun hat, weiß ich leider nicht. Es ist jedenfalls eine recht hübsche, weißblühende, Seerose (Elternteil der N. x daubenyana). Die Bezeichnung "Tigerlotus" für N. micrantha ist falsch, wie viele andere Angaben bei eBay auch. 

Die Leute, die diese Pflanzen bei eBay einstellen, haben von dem was sie einstellen oft nicht die geringste Ahnung, es wird einfach was dazugeschrieben, um die Sachen interessanter zu gestalten. Auch die sog. Fachverkäufer nehmen nur die üblichen Handelsbezeichnungen, die aber oft unzutreffend sind und/oder von den Verkäufern einfach falsch eingestellt werden. 

Wenn man sich aber im sog. Fachhandel umsieht, was dort alles für hübsche Pflanzenbezeichnungen kuriersen, wundert mich das bei eBay nicht mehr.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Mirko,

jetzt hast Du mit zwei roten Tüchern für mich gleichzeitig gewedelt: Ebay und asiatische Pflanzenexporteure. In beiden Fällen geht die Kenntnis der Pflanzen gegen Null und man setzt nur auf die schnelle Markt. Der asiatische Pflanzenmarkt ist seit langem dafür berüchtigt, daß es mit der Sortenechtheit dort nicht weit her ist. Es werden zwar riesige Mengen Pflanzen zu Spottpreisen dort produziert, aber kein Mensch kümmert sich darum was es wirklich für Pflanzen sind. Der Kunde möchte eine Nymphaea zenkeri? Dann schreiben wir das eben drauf, damit er glücklich ist ...

Ein paar Schlaumeier bei uns haben diese supergünstige Bezugsquelle entdeckt und verticken die dort erworbenen Pflanzen jetzt bei Ebay. Ich vermute deren Kenntnisse sind noch geringer als die der asiatischen Produzenten. Es wird alles angeboten vom Unmöglichen (Seerosen- und Lotossorten aus Samen, die sich aus Samen überhaupt nicht echt vermehren lassen), über das Falsche (irgendwelche Pflanzen die mit echten Sortennamen versehen wurden) bis zum Nichtexistierenden (irgendwelche Pflanzen mit Fantasienamen, da gibt es dann schon mal eine Bananenstaude als 'Himalaya-__ Lotus' zu kaufen).

Die Kombination aus dubiosen Importen und Ebay-Verramschern finde ich tödlich. Es entsteht eine entsetzliche Konfussion, kein Mensch kennt sich mehr aus und obendrein gehen die Preise kaputt.  Rutschen die Preise unter ein bestimmtes Niveau, dann können es sich europäische Gärtner einfach nicht mehr leisten viele verschiedene Sorten an Seerosen oder anderen Pflanzen zu vermehren und sortenecht zu verkaufen. Dann sind wir glücklich wieder an dem Punkt angekommen, wo Seerosen nur nach Blütenfarbe verkauft wurden: 'es gibt vier Sorten Seerosen: weisse, gelbe, rote und rosafarbige'. So weit waren wir in den 70igern schon einmal.

Also stemmen wir uns gegen den allgemeinen Trend und verbreiten ein bisschen botanische Kenntnisse. Zeit für ein paar Grundlagen bezüglich Seerosentaxonomie: 

Die Gattung der Seerosen wird in zwei Gruppen aufgeteilt von denen jede aus mehreren Subgattungen besteht:

GRUPPE APOCARPIAE:
Subgattung Anecphya (alle tropischen australischen Seerosen, alles Tagblüher)
Subgattung Brachyceras (alle anderen tagblühenden tropischen Seerosen)

GRUPPE SYNCARPIAE:
Subgattung Hydrocallis (tropische nachtblühende Seerosen, keine davon in Kultur)
Subgattung __ Lotos (tropische nachtblühende Seerosen)
Subgattung Castalia (alle winterharten Seerosen und Nymphaea mexicana)

Mit dieser Aufteilung lässt sich bereits eine von Deinen Fragen beantworten. Was hat Nymphaea lotus mit Nymphaea micrantha zu tun? Nymphaea lotus gehört zur Subgattung Lotos (bitte beachten: die Art schreibt man lotUs, die Subgattung schreibt man LotOs), Nymphaea micrantha gehört zur Subgattung Brachyceras. Da beide Subgattungen in verschiedenen Gruppen liegen, haben die beiden Pflanzen überhaupt nichts miteinander zu tun. Nymphaea stellata/nouchali gehört ebenfalls in die Subgattung Brachyceras und hat daher auch nichts mit Nymphaea lotus zu tun.

Die andere Frage welche nachtblühende Seerose Du vor Dir hast, kann mit der Aufteilung auch eingegrenzt werden. Da alle Arten aus der Subgattung Hydrocallis nicht kultiviert werden (sie haben unscheinbare Blüten die sich mitten in der Nacht für ganz kurze Zeit - manchmal nur 30 Minuten - öffen und entsetzlich nach Aas oder Chemie stinken), kann es nur noch eine Art aus der Subgattung Lotos sein. 

Die Subgattung Lotos besteht aus folgenden Arten:

Nymphaea lotus
weisse Blüten, Blätter oberseits grün, unterseits grünlich bis bräunlich, junge Blätter sind anfangs oberseits rötlich. Die Blattränder sind gezähnt (das ist der botanisch korrekte Ausdruck für 'gezackt'). Die Blätter werden bis zu 50 cm groß, die ganze Pflanze über 3 Meter.

Nymphaea pubescens
weisse Blüten, Blätter oberseits dunkelgrün, unterseits grün mit purpur. Die Blattränder sind unregelmässig gezähnt. Das Rhizom ist dicht behaart. Die Blätter werden bis zu 20 cm groß, die ganze Pflanze bis zu 1,5 m.

Nymphaea rubra
rote Blüten, Blätter ober- und unterseits rotbraun. Die Blattränder sind gezähnt. Die Blätter werden bis zu 50 cm groß, die ganze Pflanze bis zu 3 Metern.

Nymphaea thermalis
äusserlich nicht von Nymphaea rubra zu unterscheiden, aber genetische Unterschiede vorhanden. Es ist die einzige in Europa heimische tropische Seerose, eine Relikt aus der Tertiärzeit das in einer warmen Quelle in Rumänien überlebt hat. Strengstens geschützt, extrem selten und daher nicht im Handel zu finden.

Nymphaea spontanea
rosa Blüten, Blätter oberseits bräunlich bis oliv, unterseits bräunlich bis purpurn. Blattränder gezähnt. Die Blätter werden bis 30 cm groß, die ganze Pflanze bis 2 Meter.

Nymphaea zenkeri
weisse Blüten. Blätter oberseits grün, unterseits grün mit Behaarung. Blattränder unregelmässig aber nicht gezähnt. Die Blätter werden bis zu 10 cm groß, die ganze Pflanze kaum mehr als ein halber Meter. Eine sehr seltene Art, deswegen nicht im Handel zu finden.

Ob Du eine dieser Pflanzen in Deinem Aquarium hast kannst Du nur selbst beurteilen. Ich vermute eher Du wirst eine namenlose Hybride haben. Die Pflanze auf dem Link von Dir ist jedenfalls so eine Hybride. Es lässt sich nur sagen, dass Nymphaea lotus zum Stammbaum gehören muss, mehr aber nicht.

Ein 'Tigerlotus' existiert nicht, das ist eine reine Fantasiebezeichnung.

Hat Die die Erklärung jetzt weitergeholfen?

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Werner,

das war mal wirklich interessant, danke dafür. Endlich mal noch jemand, der was gegen die Angebote bei eBay sagt, sonst herrscht hier immer dezentes Schweigen, auch dafür besten Dank.


Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Dez. 2005)

Hi Stefan und Werner.

Danke für eure Antworten.

Ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen.

Das mir den eBay angeboten stimmt schon, wenn man dann Angebote sieht wo einer Tigerlotus verkauft und die Blüte einer LotOsblume abbildet.

Habs ja bei meiner angeblichen '__ Helvola' gesehen. Ist zwar ne sehr schöne Blüte aber auf keinen Fall ne 'Helvola'. Deshalb bestell ich jetzt lieber bei dir.


Ist aber sehr interessant was du da geschrieben hast.



Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Dez. 2005)

Hi.

So, die Blüte ist jetzt leider "abgefault", warum weis ich nicht.

Woran kann das gelegen haben?

Auf jeden Fall kommt jetzt eine neue.


Hab glaich noch mal ne Frage.
Hat es Auswirkungen auf die Blühfähigkeit wenn ich immer nur 4-5 Blätter lasse und die älteren immer abschneide?

Meinen restlichen __ Aquarienpflanzen wird es sonst zu dunkel.



Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2006)

*Aquariumbeleuchtung*

Hallo Beelzebub,

ich kann zum Seerosenthema nichts beitragen, habe an dich aber eine Frage.

Da du eine Seerose im Aquarium stehen hast und die Seerosenblätter auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen, hast du sicher eine Beleuchtung über dem Aquarium. In welchem Abstand hast du die Beleuchtung zur Oberfläche aufgehängt? Was für eine Lampe verwendest du?

Ich habe kein Aquarium mit Fischen, sondern überwintere nur __ tropische Seerosen in einem beheizten Becken. Sie stehen im Gewächshaus, aber ich denke zusätzliches Licht könnte nicht schaden.

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Jan. 2006)

Hi Brigitte.

Ja, die Blätter schwimmen auf dem Wasser.
Hab ein 100 cm Becken (60 cm hoch)  und darüber 2 HQL Leuchten 125 Watt, mit einem Abstand von ca. 30 cm und eine Temperatur von ca. 25 °C.

Es ist übrigens schon wieder die nächste Blüte verfault.
Sie werden immer nur ca. 5 cm lang und dann verfaulen sie.

Woran liegt das?



Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Mirko,

das Problem mit den Abkürzungen!  HQL Leuchten, sind das Leuchtstoffröhren oder mehr so was wie ein Spot? Steht das Aquarium am Fenster und hat auch Tageslicht oder ist die Lampe die einzige Lichtquelle?

Wieso die Pflanze zwar eine Knospe macht, diese aber nicht aufblüht kann ich auch nicht erklären, vermute aber, dass es mit dem mangelnden Licht zusammenhängt. Denn das Kunstlicht kann das Sonnenlicht des Sommers eben doch nicht ersetzen. Das heisst, sie kümmern im Winter so vor sich hin, so was wie eine Winterruhe.

Ich überwintere seit 98 __ tropische Seerosen. Den Rat, nur die Knollen im Kühlschrank in verschlossenen Plastiksäcken zu überwintern und ab und zu auf Pilzbefall zu kontrollieren, habe ich bis jetzt nicht befolgt, ich fürchte immer sie gehen hinter meinem Rücken ein. 

Wenn ich sie im Herbst einräume, sind meistens noch ganz viele Knospen dran, die grösseren gehen dann noch auf und blühen fast bis ende November, die Restlichen sterben und ich entferne sie, bevor sie sich zersetzen. Wenn alle 4 im Mörtelkübel stehen, (das Wasser heize ich mit zwei Heizstäben auf 22-24° C je nach Umgebungstemperatur) sehe ich täglich ob sie noch leben. Aber sie bilden dann nur Blätter, die älteren würden sich auch zersetzen, wenn ich sie nicht voher abschneide. Ich lasse immer nur wenige der neuesten stehen, damit ich an der Wasseroberfläche nicht so ein Gedränge habe. Ich glaube, dass sich bei mir im Winter nur Blätter bilden weil im Wasser und im Substrat praktisch kein Dünger mehr ist und wegen des Lichtmangels. Aber vielleicht tut ihnen diese Ruhe auch ganz gut?

Ich fülle alle paar Tage frisches kaltes Wasser direkt aus der Leitung nach, (wir haben weiches wasser) damit der Kübel immer randvoll ist. Das Wasser bleibt den ganzen Winter bis zum Ausräumen im Frühsommer ganz klar.

Steht deine Seerose das ganze Jahr drinnen und blüht sie im Sommer? Wie lange hast du sie schon?

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Brigitte,

HQL-Leuchten sind Quecksilberdampflampen, die eine sehr hohe Lichtausbeute haben, besser als gewöhnliche Leuchtstoffröhren. Außerdem besitzen HQL-Leuchten eine wesentlich höhere Lebensdauer als Leuchtstoffröhren. Der einzige Nachteil: HQL-Leuchten besitzen kein optimales Farbspektrum. Leuchtstoffröhren neueren Datums erreichen bei optimalem Farbspektrum und entsprechender Anzahl nahezu die Stärke von HQL-Leuchten.

Leider haben aber Leuchtstoffröhren den Nachteil, dass sie relativ nahe über der wasseroberfläche installiert werden müssen, um die Lichtausbeute voll nutzen zu können, das mindert natürtlich ihren Einsatz für die Kultur von Schwimm- und Schwimmblattpflanzen.

Optimal wären die sog. Natriumdampflampen, sie besitzen eine weitaus höhere Lichtausbeute als herkömmliche HQL-Leuchten und besitzen ein für Pflanzen optimales Lichtspektrum (Leider ist dafür aber auch der Preis pro Leuchte entsprechend höher). Na-Leuchten gibt es ab 150W, am gebräuchlichsten dürften 400W Leuchten sein (es gibt aber auch 600-800W). Ihr Einsatz erfolgt zumeist im gewerblichen Gartenbau.

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------

